# User activity



## jazz lady

@somdadmin @David @DeeJay 

This feature was on the old forums and I miss it.  I found it is available on the new software as an add-on.  Shows you who and how many peeps are looking at a thread, forum, sub-forum, etc. 

Can it be added?









						Unmaintained - User Activity by Xon
					

Displays user activity in various places.  Displays user activity below content, supported content:;  Threads Forum Conversations Reports NixFifty's Tickets NixFifty's Calendar  Displays user activity counts inline with title, supported content...




					xenforo.com


----------



## vraiblonde

I miss that, too.  Thanks, Jazz, for finding it!


----------



## warneckutz

"stalker-ware"


----------



## David

jazz lady said:


> Can it be added?



That's an addOn for v1.x, we are running 2.1
I am very reluctant to add any 3rd party AddOn (one not from the actual developers of Xenforo).
--- You don't know who they are and how good their coding skills are. I've seen many complaints about one AddOn stepping on other AddOns because it wasn't coded properly.

--- A lot of these guys are one hit wonders. They release a few versions and then disappear leaving the people who installed their code with a potential mess to cleanup or uninstall (and hope that doesn't leave a mess).

At this point, I don't forsee any changes. I have many more updates to perform in other areas and I need to move on.


----------



## jazz lady

David said:


> That's an addOn for v1.x, we are running 2.1



They have it for v2.x and I just picked one.  



> I am very reluctant to add any 3rd party AddOn (one not from the actual developers of Xenforo).
> 
> --- You don't know who they are and how good their coding skills are. I've seen many complaints about one AddOn stepping on other AddOns because it wasn't coded properly.
> 
> --- A lot of these guys are one hit wonders. They release a few versions and then disappear leaving the people who installed their code with a potential mess to cleanup or uninstall (and hope that doesn't leave a mess).
> 
> At this point, I don't forsee any changes. I have many more updates to perform in other areas and I need to move on.



I understand the reluctance. It was just a request to see if it was doable. Thanks for looking at it and really do appreciate all your hard work.


----------

